# 100 Items to Disappear First in a Panic



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

this was taken from another site ...www.y2knewswire.com i think it's good

anyone have anything to add I do, over the counter medicines aspirin, cold/flue i guess it may be considered part of the first aid kit ?

1. Generators (Good ones cost dearly. Gas storage, risky. Noisy..target of thieves; maintenance, etc.)

2. Water Filters/Purifiers (Shipping delays increasing.)

3. Portable Toilets (Increasing in price every two months.)

4. Seasoned Firewood (About $100 per cord; wood takes 6 - 12 mos. to become dried, for home uses.)

5. Lamp Oil, Wicks, Lamps (First choice: Buy CLEAR oil. If scarce, stockpile ANY!)

6. Coleman Fuel (URGENT $2.69-$3.99/gal. Impossible to stockpile too much.)

7. Guns, Ammunition, Pepper Spray, Knives, Clubs, Bats & Slingshots

8. Hand-Can openers & hand egg beaters, whisks (Life savers!)

9. Honey/Syrups/white, brown sugars

10. Rice - Beans - Wheat (White rice is now $12.95 - 50# bag. Sam's Club, stock depleted often.)

11. Vegetable oil (for cooking) (Without it food burns/must be boiled, etc.)

12. Charcoal & Lighter fluid (Will become scarce suddenly.)

13. Water containers (Urgent Item to obtain. Any size. Small: HARD CLEAR PLASTIC ONLY)

14. Mini Heater head (Propane) (Without this item, propane won't heat a room.)

15. Grain Grinder (Non-electric)

16. Propane Cylinders (Urgent: Definite shortages will occur by September, 1999.)

17. Michael Hyatt's Y2K Survival Guide (BEST single y2k handbook for sound advice/tips.)

18. Mantles: Aladdin, Coleman, etc. (Without this item, longer-term lighting is difficult.)

19. Baby Supplies: Diapers/formula/ointments/aspirin, etc

20. Washboards, Mop Bucket w/wringer (for Laundry)

21. Cookstoves (Propane, Coleman & Kerosene)

22. Vitamins (Critical, due 10 Y2K-forced daily canned food diets.)

23. Propane Cylinder Handle-Holder (Urgent: Small canister use is dangerous without this item.)

24. Feminine Hygiene/Haircare/Skin products

25. Thermal underwear (Tops and bottoms)

26. Bow saws, axes and hatchets & Wedges (also, honing oil)

27. Aluminum foil Reg. & Hvy. Duty (Great Cooking & Barter item)

28. Gasoline containers (Plastic or Metal)

29. Garbage bags (Impossible to have too many.)

30. Toilet Paper, Kleenex, paper towels

31. Milk - Powdered & Condensed (Shake liquid every 3 to 4 months.)

32. Garden seeds (Non-hybrid) (A MUST)

33. Clothes pins/line/hangers (A MUST)

34. Coleman's Pump Repair Kit: 1(800) 835-3278

35. Tuna Fish (in oil)

36. Fire extinguishers (or.. large box of Baking soda in every room...)

37. First aid kits

38. Batteries (all sizes...buy furthest-out for Expiration Dates)

39. Garlic, spices & vinegar, baking supplies

40. BIG DOGS (and plenty of dog food)

41. Flour, yeast & salt

42. Matches (3 box/$1 .44 at WalMart: "Strike Anywhere" preferred. Boxed, wooden matches will go first.)

43. Writing paper/pads/pencils/solar calculators

44. Insulated ice chests (good for keeping items from freezing in Wintertime)

45. Workboots, belts, Levis & durable shirts

46. Flashlights/LIGIITSTICKS & torches, "No.76 Dietz" Lanterns

47. Journals, Diaries & Scrapbooks (Jot down ideas, feelings, experiences: Historic times!)

48. Garbage cans Plastic (great for storage, water, transporting - if with wheels)

49. Men's Hygiene: Shampoo, Toothbrush/paste, Mouthwash/floss, nail clippers,etc

50. Cast iron cookware (sturdy, efficient)

51. Fishing supplies/tools

52. Mosquito coils/repellent sprays/creams

53. Duct tape

54. Tarps/stakes/twine/nails/rope/spikes

55. Candles

56. Laundry detergent (Liquid)

57. Backpacks & Duffle bags

58. Garden tools & supplies

59. Scissors, fabrics & sewing supplies

60. Canned Fruits, Veggies, Soups, stews, etc. 61. Bleach (plain, NOT scented: 4 to 6% sodium hypochlorite)

62. Canning supplies (Jars/lids/wax)

63. Knives & Sharpening tools: files, stones, steel

64. Bicycles...Tires/tubes/pumps/chains, etc.

65. Sleeping bags & blankets/pillows/mats

66. Carbon Monoxide Alarm (battery powered)

67. Board Games Cards, Dice

68. d-Con Rat poison, MOUSE PRUFE II, Roach Killer

69. Mousetraps, Ant traps & cockroach magnets

70. Paper plates/cups/utensils (stock up, folks...)

71. Baby Wipes, oils, waterless & Anti-bacterial soap (saves a lot of water)

72. Rain gear, rubberized boots, etc.

73. Shaving supplies (razors & creams, talc, after shave)

74. Hand pumps & siphons (for water and for fuels)

75. Soysauce, vinegar, boullions/gravy/soup base

76. Reading glasses

77. Chocolate/Cocoa/Tang/Punch (water enhancers)

78. "Survival-in-a-Can"

79. Woolen clothing, scarves/ear-muffs/mittens

80. BSA - New 1998 - Boy Scout Handbook (also, Leader's Catalog)

81. Roll-on Window Insulation Kit (MANCO)

82. Graham crackers, saltines, pretzels, Trail mix/Jerky

83. Popcorn, Peanut Butter, Nuts

84. Socks, Underwear, T-shirts, etc. (extras)

85. Lumber (all types)

86. Wagons & carts (for transport to & from open Flea markets)

87. Cots & Inflatable mattresses (for extra guests)

88. Gloves: Work/warming/gardening, etc.

89. Lantern Hangers

90. Screen Patches, glue, nails, screws, nuts & bolts

91. Teas

92. Coffee

93. Cigarettes

94. Wine/Liquors (for bribes, medicinal, etc.)

95. Paraffin wax

96. Glue, nails, nuts, bolts, screws, etc.

97. Chewing gum/candies

98. Atomizers (for cooling/bathing)

99. Hats & cotton neckerchiefs

100. Goats/chickens


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Pretty decent list, but a bit dated; several Y2K things on there.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

This is definately an older list, pre Y2K. It is nice to look at though to see where I am in prepping compared to back then. I definately feel more comfortable.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

*I'd add*

rabbits to the list of livestock. In a real long term situation without electricity or refrigeration your fresh meat will probably consist of what you can butcher and prepare for one meal.

Also, in any long term disaster it's best to have livestock that's not competing for the same food you'll be eating. Rabbits, chickens and goats fit that label. They can all pretty much forage for themselves.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Good call. I raise rabbits on and off. Got rid of them last when my wife was pregnant a year and a half ago. Thinking about getting a couple this year. we feed them rabbit pellets but in a pinch a handful of grass and some clean water and they're good for the day.


----------

